# are my platys fighting or playing?



## sephnroth

Hi all!

I have two platys in my tank. One smaller and shiney blue, one a bit larger whos black with orange edges. They are by far my most shy fish and always hide when I get close to feed them or whatever, but if i take 3 steps back they immediately swim out to eat and explore and stuff 

They are always found together, side by side. But i've noticed lately the larger one will sometimes chase and even peck a little at the smaller one - im not sure if its some sort of play or a prelude to mating (dont know their sexes!) but just want to check theres no danger of the bigger platy seriously hurting the smaller one?

Thanks


----------



## 1mjm1

sephnroth said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have two platys in my tank. One smaller and shiney blue, one a bit larger whos black with orange edges. They are by far my most shy fish and always hide when I get close to feed them or whatever, but if i take 3 steps back they immediately swim out to eat and explore and stuff
> 
> They are always found together, side by side. But i've noticed lately the larger one will sometimes chase and even peck a little at the smaller one - im not sure if its some sort of play or a prelude to mating (dont know their sexes!) but just want to check theres no danger of the bigger platy seriously hurting the smaller one?
> 
> Thanks


Does the smaller one look a little ragged? Fins looked nibbled on? 

Fish have "pecking orders," just like other social/pack animals. There needs to be a hierarchy.. and the bigger one is establishing who is boss. 

I wouldn't worry unless it gets physical enough to cause damage. Keep an eye out for tail fins and such missing chunks. If not, just let them do their thing. 

Introducing another fish may stir things up a bit.


----------



## pineappleswordies

At one point I had three female swordtails and they fought(Female Swordtails Fighting? - YouTube). But if there is a little chasing its nothing. Mine are agressive and I sometimes see a hole in a fin and stuff but in a few days they are fine. They are constantly challenging each other for top female.


----------



## Sherry

I have had platy's for a long time. I have seen very aggressive ones that will try and kill one another. And I have seen some that are so tame that they will eat the worns right out of my hand. Just keep an eye on them. They should be fine in the most part. Chasing with platy's is a natural thing.


----------

